
Facebook Kicks All Ex-Facebook Employees Out of Messenger Group Chats - kevchum
Do you see this happening in your group chats?
======
gu5
Is there any blog/news website that has this? I'm interested, but details
would be great .

------
Cauchon
You mean they kicked them out of ALL Group Chats - even ones not related to
work?

~~~
fhskssllske
Yep, happened to me. Strangely it was a client side thing, only kicking me out
of group chats I had opened. I could read messages through the notifications
if I didn't open the chat directly.

------
jspeedy415
This happened to me!

